# BLASC auch für mac?



## Zenmuron (18. März 2006)

Hallo
Ich spiele auf einem IMac von Apple und ich möchte gerne wissen ob bzw. wo man den Clienten für mac herunterladen kann, weil ich bisher nur eine Version für Windows gefunden habe.

Vielen Dank schonmal

Zen


----------



## Karenja (26. März 2006)

Hi 
Ja es gibt eine Macversion, die findest du unter Manueller Upload aber zumindest bei mir macht die nen paar Probleme beim Kistenöffnen und man sieht nie ob es da ne neue Version gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   das ist etwas dämlich meiner Meinung nach, weil ich nie weiß ob jetzt nur die Win Version aktualisiert wurde oder auch die für Mac....

Gruß
  Karenja


----------



## Crowley (27. März 2006)

Genauer gesagt, gibt es noch keinen richtigen Mac-Client. Dieser ist zwar geplant, allerdings noch nicht fertig. Bis dahin gibt es wie gesagt den Manuellen Upload, wo du einfach deine LUA-Datei über den Browser an uns schicken kannst, wenn du das BLASCProfiler-AddOn installiert hast.


----------



## Uzhul (27. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt, gibt es noch keinen richtigen Mac-Client. Dieser ist zwar geplant, allerdings noch nicht fertig. Bis dahin gibt es wie gesagt den Manuellen Upload, wo du einfach deine LUA-Datei über den Browser an uns schicken kannst, wenn du das BLASCProfiler-AddOn installiert hast.


Und genau diesen manuellen aupload scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Toll.


----------



## *Nemrodia* (Gast) (27. August 2006)

Uzhul schrieb:


> Und genau diesen manuellen aupload scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Toll.



Dazu gab es irgendwo einen Beitrag, dass der bald wieder kommen wird.

Allerdings habe ich da auch den Wunsch, dass das Plugin mit geupdatet wird auf der Seite (mit Notiz, von welchem Tag es ist!), und ausserdem mal die diversen Foreneintraege, die die Konfiguration erklaeren in eine Datei Readme.txt oder so gepackt werden, das sollte erstmal reichen.


----------

